# Question about adding a branch line for a future bathroom renovation



## Guest (11 mo ago)

Hello everyone. Quick question. If one added a change of order with a current contractor to install a branch line for a toilet etc... for a future bathroom renovation upstairs(within 6 months) that another contractor would be doing in another level of the house, should I expect that he would also attach the line to the main stack? Should the other team assume it isn't connected to the main and connect it themselves. I feel if I paid the original contractor to do a job, they would do the complete job, including connecting it to the main stack. However I'm not a plumber and am looking for insight into this. The main takeaway... Where would responsibility for a branch drain not being connected to the main stack lie? The contractor that installed it or the contractor who failed to realize it wasn't connected so it could be fixed before you have sewage running through your house? Thank you in advance! Any insight would be helpful!


----------



## DDDave (Aug 6, 2014)

Renofrustration said:


> Hello everyone. Quick question. If one added a change of order with a current contractor to install a branch line for a toilet etc... for a future bathroom renovation upstairs(within 6 months) that another contractor would be doing in another level of the house, should I expect that he would also attach the line to the main stack? Should the other team assume it isn't connected to the main and connect it themselves. I feel if I paid the original contractor to do a job, they would do the complete job, including connecting it to the main stack. However I'm not a plumber and am looking for insight into this. The main takeaway... Where would responsibility for a branch drain not being connected to the main stack lie? The contractor that installed it or the contractor who failed to realize it wasn't connected so it could be fixed before you have sewage running through your house? Thank you in advance! Any insight would be helpful!


I've heard of new members who never saw the rules for posting before they posted for the first time. If that's true in your case, we would need to fix that.


----------



## Guest (11 mo ago)

DDDave said:


> I've heard of new members who never saw the rules for posting before they posted for the first time. If that's true in your case, we would need to fix that.


I'm sorry... I didn't read them. I'm just kind of freaking out. I will read them now and adjust my post and/or remove it. Thank you for the gracious, subtle heads up. 👍


----------



## sofiajoferna (Jul 29, 2021)

I think you need to make a consultation with a master. He will give you a more professional point of view on this situation. For example, last year, I have made a renovation in my house, and I was thinking to transform it into a smart house. I invited a master to know if it was possible, and after we had made the plan, we started the work. Most of all, I liked his idea with smart light bulbs. I like them because I can choose any colour I want to be lightened my room, and the biggest advantage is that they are electricity saving.


----------

